# A Show I am finding interesting



## bullethead (Nov 27, 2022)

Ancient Apocalypse on Netflix.
The scientist makes a case that many of the world's ancient man made structures are thousands of years older than previously thought.
It gets into world flooding/different ancient cultures recordings and explanations of it/how it changed the landscape and travel. That caught my attention regarding religious talks that we've had in here.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 27, 2022)

bullethead said:


> Ancient Apocalypse on Netflix.
> The scientist makes a case that many of the world's ancient man made structures are thousands of years older than previously thought.
> It gets into world flooding/different ancient cultures recordings and explanations of it/how it changed the landscape and travel. That caught my attention regarding religious talks that we've had in here.


Thanks for the info! I have Netflix but rarely watch it. Is this a "one & done" show or a series?


----------



## bullethead (Nov 28, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> Thanks for the info! I have Netflix but rarely watch it. Is this a "one & done" show or a series?


8 part series. Each focus on a different part of the world where evidence suggests that people left the hunter/gatherer phase much earlier than expected. It is a Historical Archeology/Geology/Astronomy show rather than hollywood acting show.


----------



## JakkBauer (Nov 28, 2022)

The series is brought forth by not a scientist but simply a journalist, Graham Hancock. He has been fighting mainstream archaeology for years to promote his idea of a lost civilization. It is very interesting but I am not sure how accurate anything he says though. I just take it in as fantasy stories and it is interesting enough.

A quote from Graham in the first episode:

"I don't claim to be an archaeologist or a scientist. I am a journalist, and the subject that I'm investigating is human prehistory. My suspicion is, humans are a species with amnesia. We have forgotten something incredibly important in our own past. And I think that that incredibly important forgotten thing is a lost, advanced civilization of the Ice Age"


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 28, 2022)

bullethead said:


> 8 part series. Each focus on a different part of the world where evidence suggests that people left the hunter/gatherer phase much earlier than expected. It is a Historical Archeology/Geology/Astronomy show rather than hollywood acting show.


 Thanks! I might get in an episode or two before I go out of town later this week.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 28, 2022)

JakkBauer said:


> The series is brought forth by not a scientist but simply a journalist, Graham Hancock. He has been fighting mainstream archaeology for years to promote his idea of a lost civilization. It is very interesting but I am not sure how accurate anything he says though. I just take it in as fantasy stories and it is interesting enough.
> 
> A quote from Graham in the first episode:
> 
> "I don't claim to be an archaeologist or a scientist. I am a journalist, and the subject that I'm investigating is human prehistory. My suspicion is, humans are a species with amnesia. We have forgotten something incredibly important in our own past. And I think that that incredibly important forgotten thing is a lost, advanced civilization of the Ice Age"


You have not watched it then. He addresses his detractors throughout the shows and some of his detractorsare interviewed. I've read the pro and con articles and watching the show itself lets a person see his evidence and make their own decision on how compelling it is or isn't. I am not saying he is 100% right or 100% or 100% wrong but many things that he explains makes sense because he takes the time to show and explain Why.
Compared to many offerings on TV, this one is more interesting to me than most if for nothing other than to see these Pyramids and Designs all over the world and their alignments which are based off of the Summer and Winter Soltice and Stars. The fact that these things were built 2,000 to possibly 12,000 years ago is worth the watch for that alone.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 28, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> Thanks! I might get in an episode or two before I go out of town later this week.


They are not long episodes. The wife and I might have the tv on for 3hrs in the evening where we actually watch something. We got through 5 episodes in short order last night.


----------



## JakkBauer (Nov 28, 2022)

bullethead said:


> You have not watched it then. He addresses his detractors throughout the shows and some of his detractorsare interviewed. I've read the pro and con articles and watching the show itself lets a person see his evidence and make their own decision on how compelling it is or isn't. I am not saying he is 100% right or 100% or 100% wrong but many things that he explains makes sense because he takes the time to show and explain Why.
> Compared to many offerings on TV, this one is more interesting to me than most if for nothing other than to see these Pyramids and Designs all over the world and their alignments which are based off of the Summer and Winter Soltice and Stars. The fact that these things were built 2,000 to possibly 12,000 years ago is worth the watch for that alone.


Oh I absolutely watched it as I try to watch almost anything Graham Hancock. I was just stating he is not a scientist and even says so himself. Most everything I have watched from him is incredibly interesting.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 28, 2022)

JakkBauer said:


> Oh I absolutely watched it as I try to watch almost anything Graham Hancock. I was just stating he is not a scientist and even says so himself. Most everything I have watched from him is incredibly interesting.


In episode 5 or 6 he also says that he is a scientist (paraphrase). I have not had time to find it yet today. It was after 2 scientists said that he wasn't.
My apologies

Edited to add: It may have been in episode 4 as a rebuttle to being called a pseudo archaeologist he said that calling him that would be like labeling a dolphin as a pseudo fish.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 28, 2022)

I watched 3 of them after seeing him on Rogan's podcast.  I'm tired of slow motion walks through ruins.  It reminded me more of Oak Island and Ancient Aliens than NOVA or Cosmos.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 28, 2022)

ambush80 said:


> I watched 3 of them after seeing him on Rogan's podcast.  I'm tired of slow motion walks through ruins.  It reminded me more of Oak Island and Ancient Aliens than NOVA or Cosmos.


I just finished the last episode. I felt that they got more interesting as they went.


----------

